

Show HN Browser extension Snooze lets you put off tabs for later - eyalw
http://www.eyalw.com/snooze

======
alialkhatib
I find myself comparing this to Pocket, which I tend to use to queue content
for later in much the same way that it seems Snooze is made to support. What
Pocket offers over this is a cleaned up page of text to read, but what Snooze
seems to offer is bringing things back to the forefront automatically.

I've debated where to go from here in my thoughts, and I think the issue I'm
struggling with is that the use cases seem different. When I think about
"snoozing" something (e.g. Google Inbox, a conventional alarm clock, etc.) I
find that the common denominator is that someone or something else is on the
other side waiting on me. If nobody was expecting me in lab, I'd come in
whenever I woke up naturally (and I do). Similarly, I snooze an email in Inbox
(when I do) because someone's on the other end waiting (with some variable
amount of urgency) for my reply. A silent "deal with these later" folder would
become a black hole, or at least would have a molasses-slow turnaround time.

Given this preconception, I'm not entirely convinced that "snoozing" is the
right solution to the problem I'm assuming you're trying to solve (ie trying
to help people keep track of and get through all the cool stuff they see on
the Internet, right?). Instead, you kind of want to find the gaps in people's
time and fill it with the right article for that stretch of time (which is
difficult to do for myriad reasons).

I think something along these lines that would be interesting would be an
extension that prompted you to catch up on your queue after a few minutes of
browsing unproductive sites (e.g. Facebook, HN, Youtube). Even better, if the
user could give it a list of sites and say "if I'm browsing any of these sites
for more than 5 minutes, please remind me that I have a queue of webpages I
wanted to read."

These are just initial thoughts, and I apologize if it's overly critical. I
like the idea, and there's a lot of potential here. It's also entirely
possible I'm just flat out wrong (and if someone has different experiences or
insights that conflict with mine, I'd love to hear it).

------
urip
Great!! Finally I won't be having 30 opened tabs...

------
shmul
Love it! it's a chrome pain-killer ;)

------
ganessh
Does this also sync data between devices?

~~~
eyalw
Yes, between all your Google Chrome browsers connected with the same google
account

------
ganessh
Please bring it to Firefox.

~~~
eyalw
Safari and Firefox support coming next month!

~~~
devnonymous
Another firefox user here and I'd have snoozed the tab I opened the site in
until next month, if I could ;-).

So, yeah, I think this would be _very_ useful for me, since I have a whole
bunch of tabs open at any given point in time. A lot of them originating from
HN.

Every once in a while I just go thru' them either closing them off or reading
the bits I am interested in or 'categorizing' them ...which bring me to my
feature request for this -- I'd like to also have a way to categorize the tabs
into more than just 'time-based' slots. So that not only can I deal with the
list based on /when/ I want to, but deal with those that interests me at the
time when I decide to deal with some of the backlog.

Currently, I use TabSieve[1] to bookmark and tag, with one tag devoted to the
urgency (so that's slightly similar to what you offer) and the others
describing the content.

[1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tagsieve/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tagsieve/) _note_ that the version on the site doesn't work
and you'd have to manually 'fix' it following the instructions here:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tagsieve/revi...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tagsieve/reviews/602120/)

------
ariel_polarity
The best chrome app ever.

